# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوالا معادلات ونامعادلات

## farhadhamidi

سلام،اگه میشه یکی اینو برام حل کنه

----------


## va6hid

گزینه 4 ،

----------


## farhadhamidi

4نمیشه

----------


## va6hid

> 4نمیشه


گزینه چند هست؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## M0H4M4D.77

گ 2

----------


## M0H4M4D.77

رادیکال 3 رو بزاری میشه صفر دو تا گ حذف میش منفی 4 رو هم بزاری میشه 13 حداکثرش

----------


## farhadhamidi

درسته،میشه جواب تشریحی بفرستی مثلا اگه صورت سوال میگفت مجموعه جواب شامل چند عدد صحیح است اونوقت با رد گزینه نمیتونیم حل کنیم


> گ 2

----------


## M0H4M4D.77

> درسته،میشه جواب تشریحی بفرستی مثلا اگه صورت سوال میگفت مجموعه جواب شامل چند عدد صحیح است اونوقت با رد گزینه نمیتونیم حل کنیم


داداش من ریاضیم خیلی جالب نیست وضعیتش :Yahoo (68):  ولی فک کنم :
ب خاطر اینک ایکس ب توان 2 داریم باید اینجوری حل کنیم:
دامنه رو بشکون اعداد + و صفر ی ور - ی ور
1:اعدا بین صفر تا 3 (شامل خود اعداد هم میشه)
2:اعداد بین 4- تا صفر (شامل خود صفر و 4 نیست)
اینا رو بزار تو معادله و از بازه (جواب) های ب دست اومده اجتماع بگیر

----------


## saeed211

داداش قدر مطلق تابع دو لایس
اولش قدر ک میگیری از بازه
میشه از صفر تا مثبت چهار
بعد اینو به توان دو برسون
ک میشه صفر تا شونزده
بعد سه تا کم کن
میشه صفر تا سیزده

البته امیدوارم درست باشه

----------


## hassansm

سلام

----------


## ifmvi

*
چطور متوجه میشیم m به توان 2 به علاوه ی 1 همواره مثبته ؟ و اینکه چرا m به توان 2 بزرگتر مساوی صفره ؟ 
میدونم سوال ساده ست ولی ریاضیم خوب نیست : /*

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ifmvi



چطور متوجه میشیم m به توان 2 به علاوه ی 1 همواره مثبته ؟ و اینکه چرا m به توان 2 بزرگتر مساوی صفره ؟ 
میدونم سوال ساده ست ولی ریاضیم خوب نیست : /



چون هر عددی ب توان دو برسه بزرگ تر مساوی با صفر !
مثلا

۲- ب توان ۲ میشه ۴

اگ صفر باش میشه مساوی با صفر
 اگ مقدار عددی m بزرگ تر از صفر باش میشه بزرگ تر از صفر    

حالا mبه توان ۲ به علاوه ۱ 

همواره مثبت و بزرگ تر از صفر

حتی اگ m صفر باش جوابش ۱ میشه و در نتیجه مثبت و بزرگتر از صفر 






*

----------


## Dayi javad

*

کسی میتونه اینو توضیح بده 


روش حل نمیخواما

توضیح و بیانش میخوام

جمیع مقادیرx ینی چی ؟

از کجا باید بفهمیم باید ضریب ها رو صفر کنیم

این مولف مهروماه یکم ب خودش زحمت توضیح نداده

فقط فرمول مینویسه*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *
> 
> کسی میتونه اینو توضیح بده 
> 
> 
> روش حل نمیخواما
> 
> توضیح و بیانش میخوام
> 
> ...


وقتی میگ جمیع مقادیر یعنی هر مقدار و عددی بتونی بجای x بذاری
یعنی چه 1 بذاری چه 20 چه -10 کلا هرچی ک ممکنه معادله همون باقی بمونه 
و این در حالتی هست ک x ضرب در 0 بشه ک مقدارش توی معادله تاثیری نذاره

----------


## Shah1n

> *
> 
> کسی میتونه اینو توضیح بده 
> 
> 
> روش حل نمیخواما
> 
> توضیح و بیانش میخوام
> 
> ...


ساده و مختصر میگم
یعنی به ازای هر مقدار x

----------

